# Some of our cattle



## Katy (Jul 16, 2008)

Here are some of our cattle in one of our pastures.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 16, 2008)

I like seeing cattle on pasture.

One question. It looks like some of your herd has horns and some don't. Does that create a problem with them fighting, etc.?


----------



## Katy (Jul 16, 2008)

Sometimes it does, but if they start using them too much we dehorn them.


----------



## Sara (Jul 17, 2008)

Katy~  They are beautiful!


----------



## Katy (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## corancher (Jul 19, 2008)

Katy

I just made my way over here.  Hope it does as well as Backyardchicken.  

Lovely cattle.


----------



## Katy (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks!  I hope it does well too, but it'll be harder for people to have a few cows in their backyards!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 20, 2008)

those are some goodlooking cows an calves.


----------



## CowGirl95 (Jul 24, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## birdlover (Jul 24, 2008)

I LOVE them!!!  Question, though:  What's that on the back of the truck?  It looks like...STEAK!!!


----------



## Katy (Jul 24, 2008)

birdlover said:
			
		

> I LOVE them!!!  Question, though:  What's that on the back of the truck?  It looks like...STEAK!!!


It's the remains of a couple of mineral/salt blocks.   we had just put out fresh ones for them.


----------

